# Is anyone pursuing occupational therapy?



## kikyoumiko (Nov 24, 2009)

I just graduated with a Bachelor's degree in Psychology and I'm still trying to decide where to go from there. I was looking into occupational therapy and it seems interesting. But I was doing a lot of research on what type of personality fits this job and it seems that you really have to be "outgoing" to be one. But I dunno, is there anyone with SA who is pursuing it or have pursued it?


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

There's definitely someone else here who wants to be an OT (I can't remember off the top of my head -_-)

All of them that I've met have certainly been very outgoing people, but you could probably make it work, as long as you put the effort into being more talkative and lively when you're doing it.


----------



## Bluueyyy (Jun 11, 2012)

OMG I study physiotherapy (PT) LoL
So happy to see a fellow future health worker


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

i've shadowed OT so many times because i went to a career and tech school as well as regular high school. so i got to experience what it's like being in the OT field. it's so much fun in my eyes. you don't really have to be outgoing. when i was in a special education building helping play with blocks and sorting colors and stuff i felt like this career is an option for me. if you really love what your going into, you will learn to put up with your SA.  my SA is pretty darn bad but i've managed to be loud with the kids and let loose.


----------

